# TRA001 Height Adjust or Dust Collect but NOT Both?



## Teddytim1 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm a little surprised. I've mounted the Triton TRA001 to the table and I've finally found and mounted a threaded rubber nozzle and hose to the dust pick up on the guard, and with all the ingenious thought that went into this router, I'm shocked to find out, you can't have both. The two functions share the same space. So if you have a nozzle in the dust pick up, you can't adjust the bit height from on top of the table because the nozzle is in the way. Has anybody else run into this? If so, how did you handle it. I'm about to heat, soften, and reform the nozzle :moil: unless someone has a better thought. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

You got something screwed up! :yes4:

My hose exits to the side and the crank comes down from the top.
I will try to take a pic for you.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here are some pics. My hose is the Bosch VAC005. It's a close fit but there isn't any interference.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have the same setup...Bosch VAC005.

I'm guessing you might be adapting to a larger hose...? If so, probably not necessary.

I usually only use the fence vacuum port unless the piece covers the hole in the insert, in which case I then switch to the VAC005 and lower port.

So far I've not had to use both upper and lower with the Triton...


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I also use the Bosch VAC005 hose, hats off to Mike for that tip. I use a Y fitting on the DC so I can use the dust ports on the router and fence. I work with MDF a lot so I try to gather up as much dust as I can.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

I used a piece of hose made for a water pump. It does not interfere with the height adjustment at all. Can you provide a picture of your setup?


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a much older TRA001 without the crank above table. My dust collection that fits the port on the Triton router, is an old washer hose attached to my shop vac. I use a car scissor jack for a router lift. Works Great, even for minute adjustments. For larger cutting bits I change the dust pick up to the fence port, also connected to shop vac. I think you just have to put up with a little dust. Nothing seems to pick up 100% of the wood dust.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great post, Mike.....


----------



## Teddytim1 (Oct 5, 2013)

*pic*

I heard and understood the use of the Bosch VAC005. Thank you. The Porter Cable hose set wasn't as nice a fit. I tried to make what I had work. Not a pretty reform but it worked. The table isn't finished out like furniture anyway. It's more about function than aesthetics and it's got a lot of mistakes in it already. I'm thinking the vacuum is getting about 85% of the dust because of the 3 way split. It's too much. I'll up grade to something stronger when I can. At this point, drawers are first.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Tim, your router seems to be on life support....

What is the third tube for?


----------



## Teddytim1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Look at the 4th and 5th pictures. There are 2 hoses pulling from the base of the fence. Left and Right.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Teddytim1 said:


> Look at the 4th and 5th pictures. There are 2 hoses pulling from the base of the fence. Left and Right.


Thanks Tim.. Did not notice that......


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

At first I thought it was an octopus . Interesting setup. Do you think it works better or worse with three hoses than with just one?


----------



## Teddytim1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Kind of hard to do this as just one at this point. Although I guess I could plug the fence and see what happens. I'll let you know. What I think it needs is to have a real DC system hooked to it. The PVC is sized larger than the 3 hoses so that it could pull all three.


----------

